# Video-Ausgabe mit nVidia-Treiber manchmal Schrott

## phate

Hallo erstmal!

Ich benutze Compiz-Fusion aus dem xeffects-Overlay. Das Abspielen von Videos klappt eigentlich sehr gut. Allerdings tritt nach einiger (ich glaube, unbestimmter) Zeit der Effekt ein, dass sämmtliche Videos nur noch so ausgegeben werden, wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen. Dann hilft nur noch ein Ab- und Wiederanmelden.

Das passiert bei allen Playern (probiert mit GXine, MPlayer, Totem). In MPlayer benutze ich das "xv" Ausgabeplugin. Benutze ich das mit "shm" in der Beschreibung, tritt dieser Effekt nicht ein, allerdings ruckelt das System dann inakzeptabel stark.

EDIT: Das Problem scheint von Compiz-Fusion unabhängig

Weiß jemand Rat?Last edited by phate on Wed Dec 26, 2007 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vortex375

Ich hab das gleiche Problem auch ganz ohne compiz. Ich verwende nvidia-drivers-100.14.19.

Mir scheint nvidia hat einen Bug im xv-Treiber. Da ich aber eh immer den gl-Output in mplayer verwende, stört mich es nicht so sehr.

Tipp: mit der Option "-vo gl:yuv=4" benutzt der mplayer ein Fragment-Programm für die Videoausgabe und kann somit die Hardwarebeschleunigung der Karte per OpenGL nutzen, auch ohne xv. Funktioniert nur mit OpenGL-2.0 kompatiblen Karten.

----------

## phate

Hm, diese Option führt bei mir dazu, dass die Bildfläche einfach schwarz bleibt. Hab eine GeForce 6600. Hab mit Google nur die Information finden können, dass die 6200er OpenGL 2 kompatibel sind. Also sollten es die 6600er doch auch sein.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Vortex375

Jo, mit deiner Karte sollte es funktionieren...

Hast du es auch mal ohne Compiz versucht? Gibt der mplayer möglicherweise eine Fehlermeldung auf der Konsole aus?

----------

## franzf

Hier gibts den neuesten nvidia-drivers. Mit der Version soll das XV-Problem gelöst sein und Video-Wiedergabe mit compiz und allem Schnickschnack ohne Probleme möglich sein.

Hoffentlich ist der bald im offiziellen Tree, ansonsten halt bis dahin ins Overlay  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## phate

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Jo, mit deiner Karte sollte es funktionieren...
> 
> Hast du es auch mal ohne Compiz versucht? Gibt der mplayer möglicherweise eine Fehlermeldung auf der Konsole aus?

 

Ja, der gibt mir aus:

```
[gl] using extended formats. Use -vo gl:nomanyfmts if playback fails.

[...]

VO: [gl] 640x480 => 640x480 Planar YV12  [zoom]

[gl] Error compiling fragment program, make sure your card supports

[gl]   GL_ARB_fragment_program (use glxinfo to check).

[gl]   Error message:

  line 2, column 260:  error: expected '}'

line 2, column 303:  error: expected '}'

line 2, column 346:  error: expected '}'

line 2, column 391:  error: expected '}'

 at , 1,1640,
```

Versuche ich es dann mit

```
-vo gl:nomanyfmts,yuv=4
```

klappt auch die Videoausgabe. Allerdings finde ich keine Informationen darüber, was "nomanyfmts" genau bedeutet.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Hier gibts den neuesten nvidia-drivers. Mit der Version soll das XV-Problem gelöst sein und Video-Wiedergabe mit compiz und allem Schnickschnack ohne Probleme möglich sein.
> 
> Hoffentlich ist der bald im offiziellen Tree, ansonsten halt bis dahin ins Overlay 

 

Vielen Dank, werde ich mal ausprobieren!

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings finde ich keine Informationen darüber, was "nomanyfmts" genau bedeutet. 

 

man mplayer hilft:

 *Quote:*   

> (no)manyfmts
> 
>  Enables support for more (RGB and BGR) color formats (default: enabled). Needs OpenGL version >= 1.2.

 

Aber eigentlich ist das komisch. Mit deiner Karte und dem neusten Treiber sollte eigentlich alles kein Problem sein.

Hast du evtl. einen recht antiken mplayer drauf?

Ich habe die neuen Treiber wegen dem Lüfter-Bug noch nicht ausprobiert. Den Lüfter manuell per nvclock zu bremsen finde ich etwas riskant.

----------

## phate

Hmm, mit dem neusten nVidia-Treiber kriege ich immernoch diese Fehlermeldung. Der MPlayer ist auch der derzeit aktuellste stabile im Portage:

```
user @ host # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1_p20070824  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac alsa dts dvb dvd encode gif gtk iconv jack joystick jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png quicktime samba sdl sse truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vidix vorbis win32codecs xv xvid -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cddb -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -doc -dv -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -ipv6 -ivtv -libcaca -lirc -live -livecd -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -radio -rar -real -rtc -speex -srt -sse2 -ssse3 -svga -teletext -tga -theora -tivo -x264 -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -mga -s3virge -tdfx -vesa" 7,762 kB
```

Das Gute: Bisher habe ich den oben beschriebenen Effekt nicht wieder beobachtet.

----------

